
How 'Fraternal Order of Propaganda' shapes the story of fatal police shootings - elorant
http://www.chicagoreader.com/chicago/fraternal-order-of-police-shootings-propaganda-pat-camden/Content?oid=21092544
======
dawnbreez
So nobody has any idea what happened, other than one of the offocers
mistakenly called out that the "suspect" had a gun, and the other fired.

I can understand why the other officer fired; she believed that the guy who
was, at the time, charging at her had a gun and presumably was gonna use it.
When confronted with deadly force, deadly force is authorized, so that
officers don't get killed trying to non-lethally take down a murderous
criminal.

The problem is that this guy was neither murderous nor a criminal. The officer
who called out that the perp had a gun was wrong, and a man is dead because of
it.

Of course, the cop who held the gun will be slammed for this. But the cop who
called the invisible gun will be left alone.

